# Terry Pratchett`s `johnny & The Bomb`



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I gather the BBC are doing a series based on the book, could be interesting









BTW how many Terry Pratchett fans do we have on the Forum, I discovered today that our man in the Slovakia is one


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I know Jase is, I have read a few but I wouldn't say I'm a fan, although what I have read I enjoyed.

Heard an interview on 5 live some time back, he's a weird bugger isn't he!


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Yes, I'm a big fan of Pratchett's books, mainly the Discworld series







I did not read these "Johnny and.." books yet but a very nice book outside the Discworld is "Good Omens".

BTW, did you guys play the old Discworld adventure games with Eric Idle as Rincewind? A very nice graphics and story but unfortunately, almost unplayable because of pixel hunting and unlogical puzzles, especially in the first game







I'm a hardcore player of the old-style adventure games, but the first Discworld is really unplayable without the walkthrough.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Big fan here









Good Omens is great









They are the few books I can read over and over again...


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Yes, they can be read again and again, but why? There is still something new







I now have most of them in my mobile phone as e-books so I can read them everywhere I go









When the Pratchett's books were first time released here in Czech rep. and Slovakia, there was a new book each quarter. You know...we were a "little" behind the rest of world







The first two Discworld books were an enormous success. Luckily, the Czech translator is a genius guy who perfectly matched the Pratchett's style and his translations are really great. Many times, when I read these books, I have tears in eyes from laughing.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Me Too

Ive read everything he's done. I wish he'd try science fiction again. Anyone know if and when another book is due?

Digressing slightly another author I like who's in a very similar vein to Pratchett is Robert Rankin. Ive just finished Chocolate bunnies of the apocolypse, loved it. If you like Pratchett I would highly recomend Rankin. Start with the Brentford trilogy.

cheers

Andy


----------



## pmsbony (Oct 22, 2003)

foztex said:


> Me Too
> 
> Ive read everything he's done. I wish he'd try science fiction again. Anyone know if and when another book is due?
> 
> ...


Pratchett is great (just read going postal - it was damned fine), as is Rankin. Tom holt also turns in a good book now and again.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I didn`t like `Strata` or `The Dark Side of the Sun`, I did enjoy `The Carpet People`, and loved both the Johnny and Diggers series very much.









Anyone who appreciates cats should read `The Unadulterated Cat` which is a complete gem and oh so true.
















I didn`t like the Science Of Discworld series much, I think Bill Bryson`s `A short History of Nearly Everything` is a much better book covering a similar subject.









I `ve seen a number of interviews with Prachett and strangely although I really enjoy his books, I`m not keen on the man himself and when a mate of mine a few years ago, who is a real fan, went to a book signing he was doing, mentioned Douglas Adam`s, Prachett apparently said _`F**K Adams`_ and almost threw the book at my friend









Personally I still prefer Douglas Adams work and was more impressed with the man himself.









Despite this I always look forward to Pratchetts next book


----------

